# If I don't ovulate, do I get my period still?



## ohmyitschelsi

My last period was September 26th, Ive been on about 6 rounds of provera+clomid..Getting a HSG done soon...and I was wondering last month I was on 100mg clomid days 5-9, and I still haven't gotten my period yet, so I'm wondering maybe I didn't ovulate last month, and the whole question is will I get my period this month if I didnt ovulate last month?:shrug:


----------



## Armywife84

Didn't want to read and run, and don't have experience with Clomid..If you don't ovulate (which you should on Clomid) then you should still get your period. You can have your period and not ovulate every month (but sometimes) and you can ovulate but not have a period (sometimes the case of women who have PCOS). Confusing, I know. 

Is AF late? Have you taken a pregnancy test just in case?


----------



## Dazed

Yes, you can still have a period if you don't ovulate. I will most likely be late, but it could also be on time. Do you use OPK's or has a doctor done an ultrasound or blood test to tell if you have ovulated?


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

Ive been using OPKs every month and I am just not 100% sure if I ovulated or not last month...I took a pregnancy test last Thursday...my last period was September 26 so I don't know whats going on.


----------



## Princess Lou

Hey. Just wanted to share my experience.

I came off the implant in July 2008 and never had a period. After several tests etc I was given Clomid to start in March 2011. I took 50mg days 1-5, I still didn't ovulate or have a period. I was then given three rounds of 100mg also days 1-5, ovulated and had a period. Then one round of 150mg which had the same result. August 5th I went up to 200mg for my final round and was due to have AF on September 2nd. I never received that period. Urine tests, blood tests and ultra sounds have all confirmed that I am not pregnant, nor did I ovulate. 

I don't ovulate nor do I get periods. However, my FS told me that if you don;t have a period then you never ovulated. It is possible that the dosage wasn't high enough. If it gets to 35 days then speak to the doctors office to see what you need to do. 

Good luck. X


----------



## Lily7

Hi I dont ovulate on my own and have only ovulated a couple of times on clomid.

When I dont ovulate - I dont get a period

They always make me wait until cd35 do a pg test and then start provera to induce af. Good luck :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

My docs have all said that if you don't have a period then you didn't ovulate, but that you can have a period without ovulation (that's probably happened to me much of my life actually). I don't have experience with clomid, so I don't know what happened with that other then maybe it just failed to do it's job.

Oh and ofc, you can certainly not ovulate and not have a period and still not be pregnant. I've been in that scenario for most of the last year and a 1/2 now.


----------

